
Show HN: Fullscreen Calendar for Your Existing Todo List - ngvan
http://textcal.com?v=1
======
ngvan
TextCal is being improved daily, any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks.

------
gravypod
Can this be selfhosted?

~~~
ngvan
Hi, yes it's possible if there is enough demand. For now, I'm focusing on core
features first.

